# RS3-M



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Before and after of my latest Project. Decals are next .




























BobV.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, you fink! No fair posting a prototype photo at the bottom. I scrolled down and said to myself--"wait, I thought he said he hadn't done decals yet!" 

Sharp looking job! 

Is the RS3-M a remotored/re-something'd RS-3, hence the different fans at the end? 

Later, 

K


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I fell for the same trick! Looking good 

Alan


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

A little background info on the 9935: she was built by ALCO in 1951 for the Lackawanna Railroad as a frieght-only RS-3. She had dynamic brake grids in the short hood, rather than a steam generator. When the DL&W merged with the Erie, she was renumbered 1048. When Conrail took over, she was renumbered 5246, but was promptly retired in 1976. In 1979, she was taken to Altoona, PA to be rebuilt. The ALCO prime mover and components were removed and an EMD prime mover was installed from a scrapped E-8 locomotive. She was renumbered 9935 and was designated a RS-3m...."m" for modified. Housatonic Railroad bought her in 1986. In 2005, BSRM re-activated the locomotive and the Housatonic has graciously loaned it to us.

Warmest Regards,

Bob V.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Bob,
Great job as ussual, you do some fantatsic paint jobs, this one looks better than the one you did for USA trains box car with guildford on it. Great to have you posting here, you will find that the people and this forum are the best of the best in my opionion...We dont alway get along but we do have FUNNNNNN







and you may want to upgrade to 1st class for 24.00 give a whole lot of other options for posting pictures and you can come in and chat at nite. there are a lot of other great painters and scratch builders here you will fit in nicely.... I did get your email and i will respond soon, my email is messed up at the moment. Talk to you soon
Nick


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Bob, 
Nice job. Did you add the plow to your model?


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I am planning to do that from Ozark Miniatures.Plus all new grabs and headlights.
Bob V.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Bob, Where is the BSRM?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not really into diesels but that is one sharp looking locomotive!


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

http://berkshirescenicrailroad.org/The Berkshire Scenic Railroad is in Lenox Massachusetts.
Bob V.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking model Bob. Does the BSRM still use the Alco S loco? How about the SW locos?


----------

